# Nach dem Starten nur blauer Bildschirm



## Visu1 (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute!

ich hab ein Problem bei mir startet der Computer und es kommt auch der Willkomensbildschirm doch dann nur der blau Bildschirm ohne Menü einfach nur blau das einzige was funktioniert ist der Taskmanager. Betriebssystem Win XP Pro  

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg. Visu


----------



## Slizzzer (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Dann erzähl mal was zur Vorgeschichte:
- Irgendwelche Änderungen am System gemacht
- Treiber installiert
- Hardware geändert
- Dateien gelöscht

Du redest also nicht vom bösen Bluescreen, sondern vom blauen Desktophintergrund?!
Ist der Mauszeiger zu sehen?(Sanduhr)?
Was stehen für Prozesse im Taskmanager?


----------



## Visu1 (24. Juni 2004)

Die Forgeschichte war ein Absturz wollte ihn dann neu starten und dann kam das Mauszeiger funktioniert ganz normal (Pfeil).
Die Prozesse kann ich dir nicht auswendig sagen es sind aber nur 18 Prozesse am Laufen.

mfg. Visu


----------



## Hinterwäldler (24. Juni 2004)

*Blauer Bildschirm*

So etwas Seltsames habe  ich auch schon mal erlebt. Eine Reparaturinstallation, also die Installation zum Zweck einer Reparatur,  hat geholfen. Offensichtlich ist bei irgend einer Aktion des Systems eine Datei beschädigt oder gelöscht worden. Das kommt manchmal vor. Wenn Du nicht weist, was ich meine, lies das: http://www.hinterwaeldlers-home.de/Tutorials/XPTut.zip

der Hinterwäldler


----------



## BSA (24. Juni 2004)

Versuchs doch einfach mal im Abgesicherten Modus und guck ob dort alles in ordnung ist. Wenn ja kannst du ja mal die Wiederherstellungskonsole benutzen.


----------



## Visu1 (24. Juni 2004)

Mit dem abgeicherten Modus hab ich es schon probiert ist das selbe nur blau ich mein ja wenn das an einem Montag passiert könnte es ja das Spiegelbild sein.

mfg. Visu


----------

